# Platanus occidentalis



## The Count (Dec 3, 2010)

have any of you experienced with seeds? I was wondering what is the germination rate.
cheers.


----------



## PJM (Dec 20, 2010)

Sycamore generally has pretty good germination rates, at least among sound seeds. The problem though is that there is great variability in the amount of sound seed produced. This thereby results in variable germination rates. 

An excellent source of info can be found in the Woody Plant Seed Manual.


----------



## The Count (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks, I gave up hope.


----------



## jessytimothy (Jan 3, 2011)

I am agree with you. You shared such a nice and best guide for it. It is really very much beneficial for those who want to know about it. And because of it I like to appreciate to you.


----------

